# Beinhart Clubtour: 3. Pfälzer Fahrtechniktraining nur für Mädels



## Bettina (29. September 2011)

Hallo Beinharte und alle die es werden wollen!

Vom *16. bis 18. März 2012* findet wieder das Fahrtechniktraining "Ladies only" in der Pfalz statt. Das Angebot richtet sich an Clubmitglieder. Wer trotzdem teilnehmen möchte, kann gerne Mitglied werden! 

Die ausführliche Ausschreibung findet ihr hier auf der Club-Homepage. 

Auf der Homepage findet ihr auch einen Bericht von der Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr.

*Achtung: Der Anmeldeschluß ist am 10.11.2011!* 
Die Anmeldung wird wirksam mit einer Mail an mich und der Anzahlung auf das in der Ausschreibung genannte Konto.

Ich freu mich auf einen guten Saisonstart 2012
Bettina


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2011)

Stand der Dinge:
1. Anette
2. Rike
3. Astrid

Ich bin an dem Wochenende natürlich auch wieder dabei 

Und da es schon mehrfach gefragt wurde: die Anmeldung erfolgt so frühzeitig damit Stephan eine verbindliche Buchung bekommt und die Anzahlung an ihn (durch mich) sichert unser Wochenende. Soll heißen, das mir anvertraute Geld liegt nach dem 10.11. nicht bei mir rum, sondern bei Stephan 

Und nun bitte weiter anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (29. September 2011)

Liebe Bettina,

ich möchte auch mitfahren, wenn ich darf?

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. September 2011)

Hi Bettina,

prima, daß Du's wieder in die Hand genommen hast !!!! 

Bin beim männerfreien Wochenende natürlich dabei!!


Viele Grüsse, Marion


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2011)

Neuer Stand der Dinge:
1. Anette
2. Rike
3. Astrid
4. Elisabeth
5. Petra
6. Adra
7. Marion

Mit mir sind wir dann zu acht  
Wow, das geht ja rasend schnell dieses Jahr! 
Da es ja noch einige Zeit bis dahin ist, werde ich auch gerne eine Warteliste eröffnen, falls eine von der schrecklichen Rüsselseuche heimgesucht wird ... 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2011)

Update
Neuer Stand der Dinge:
1. Anette
2. Rike
3. Astrid
4. Elisabeth
5. Petra
6. Adra
7. Marion
8. Uschi


----------



## 's Silke (30. September 2011)

Hallo Bettina,

ach, ich komme auch mal mit!
Kann ja nicht schaden .



Silke


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2011)

Damit öffnet sich ab sofort die Warteliste 

Was aber auf jeden Fall gut ist, denn aus Erfahrung weiß ich, wir brauchen doch immer Nachrücker...

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Bettina (19. Oktober 2011)

Komplette Teilnehmerliste:
1. Anette
2. Rike
3. Astrid
4. Elisabeth
5. Petra
6. Adra
7. Marion
8. Uschi
9. 's Silke
10. ich


und die Hälfte der Damen hat auch bereits die Anzahlung überwiesen.  
Meine Bitte an den Rest: bitte schon bis zum 2.11. überweisen, denn danach bin ich ein paar Wochen offline... und ich werde unsere Anzahlung dann schon weiterleiten. Danke! 

bis bald
Bettina


----------



## Ripman (21. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Admins,

bitte diesen Beitrag oben festpinnen, dankeschön!!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Meine Bitte an den Rest: bitte schon bis zum 2.11. überweisen ...



Ihr seid super, 90% Zahlungseingang  Der Rest kommt bestimmt auch rechtzeitig und ich schicke die Kohle dann weiter!

Und ich arbeite daran teilnehmen zu können....

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (10. November 2011)

Hallo Bettina, hatte schon mal Achim gefragt ob ihr evt. noch einen termin anbietet. Ich hätte es super Lust, bi aber leider genau zu dem termin nicht da und es ist ja auch schon voll. Wäre super. VG Claudi


----------



## Bettina (19. Dezember 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hallo Bettina, hatte schon mal Achim gefragt ob ihr evt. noch einen termin anbietet. Ich hätte es super Lust, bi aber leider genau zu dem termin nicht da und es ist ja auch schon voll. Wäre super. VG Claudi



Hallo Claudi,
einen weiteren Termin in 2012 mit Mädels-Fahrtechnik habe ich nicht geplant. Da würden wir vermutlich auch mangels Masse nicht alle Plätze vollbekommen.   Vielleicht hast du ja im Jahr 2013 mehr Glück und Zeit! 

Aber es gibt in 2012 einiges an Clubangeboten zur Fahrtechnik  allerdings keine Wochenenden...

Sorry, daß ich so spät antworte, ich war länger nicht online...

Schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch
Bettina


----------



## Bettina (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand.

Es gab einen Wechsel in der Teilnehmerinnenliste:
Suzah ist jetzt mit dabei  Wir sind also nach wie vor 10 Mädels.

Noch 7 Wochen... ich arbeite weiterhin an meiner Kraft und Ausdauer, der Trainingsplan ist in Arbeit... Das wird 

Für die Anreise möchte ich euch bitten, euch wieder in Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen zu finden. 

Ich biete schon mal an Astrid und Uschi einzusammeln! Übrigens findet sich auf der Clubhomepage ein gut gepflegtes Verzeichnis der Clubmitglieder mit den wichtigsten Kontaktdaten. Oder einfach mich (per Mail) fragen. 

Bis bald
Bettina


----------



## Bettina (4. März 2012)

Nur noch knapp zwei Wochen!
Mir scheint, wir werden keine hart gefrorenen Böden vorfinden 

Ich absolviere brav meinen Reha-Plan und radel vor mich hin . Ich hoffe, ihr seid auch guter Dinge und freut euch auf das Wochenende! Nicht vergessen am Donnerstag ist noch JHV, dort könnt ihr euch auch bei Bedarf und nach Absprache Protektoren leihen.

Seid ihr wegen der Anfahrt alle versorgt? Ist so still hier 

viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## nicoleII (16. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels!
Ich freue mich total auf morgen und auf ein lehrreiches und lustiges Ladies-Wochenende!!!Schlaft schön! Und denkt an die Ohrenstöpsel!!! 

_Nicole

_(@ Uschi: Ob der kleine 'Geburtstags-Biber' etwas damit zu tun hatte?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Bettina (16. März 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> ....Ohrenstöpsel!!! ....





Ähhmm, da mußt du leider ins Einzelzimmer auswandern!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. März 2012)

Die erste Tour des Jahres oben und unten ohne (Bein- und Armlinge) . Herrlich wars in der Pfalz .

Bettina, alles richtig gemacht. Vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation und die Wahl des richtigen Wochenendes  .

Marion


----------



## Adra (18. März 2012)

Liebe Mädels,

es war eine Freude mit euch das bislang wettermäßig schönste Wochenende des Jahres zu verbringen! Mögen noch viele weitere folgen. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrerinnen für die lustige Zeit, besonderen Dank an Bettina für die gute Organisation. Gerne wieder!

Gruß,
Adra


----------



## 's Silke (19. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Mädels!

Ich sage nur: DANKE! Vor allem Bettina für die Organisation und die Auswahl der Lokation und des Wetters  !
Ich bin gerne wieder dabei!


 Silke


----------



## AstridH (19. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben Mädels,

es war super schön, wir haben viel gelacht, fleissig gefahren, und natürlich immer an das Essen gedacht, hihi.
Vielen Dank liebe Bettina, für die Organisation und natürlich für das Mitnehmen.
Bin auf jedenfall immer wieder gerne dabei.
Mädels es war einfach KLASSE


----------



## Bettina (21. März 2012)

Vielen Dank! 
Und wie besprochen wird dieser Event auch im kommenden Jahr stattfinden, der Orga-Streß ist schon vergessen 

viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## nicoleII (24. März 2012)

AstridH schrieb:


> Mädels es war einfach KLASSE



 Das war es!  Auch von mir noch ein dickes Dankeschön an die Initiatorin Bettina und Danke auch an jede Einzelne für die gute Laune, den Zusammenhalt und all den Spaß! (Ich sag nur "Kuchensprint"! ) 
  Ebenfalls jederzeit gerne wieder!
_Nicole_


----------



## Bettina (13. Januar 2013)

Die Ausschreibung für die Neuauflage vom 22. - 24. März ist auf dem Weg.
Das schöne Wetter ist auch wieder bestellt,  ich freu mich schon drauf! 

Wenn nur meine blöde Erkältung mal weg wäre 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (14. Januar 2013)

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden PM/Mail ... was auch immer!

Die ersten 4 Plätze sind übrigens schon weg


----------



## grosser (14. Januar 2013)

Wo ist hier die GLEICHBERECHTIGUNG????
bei uns sind Mädels immer willkommen, aber ich darf mich nicht technisch mit ihnen weiter in der Kunst des bikens entwickeln!


----------



## Bettina (14. Januar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> ...bei uns sind Mädels immer willkommen...



Hi Dieter, bei uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (16. Januar 2013)

So, nun sind wir schon zu sechst 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (18. Januar 2013)

Update:
7 Teilnehmerinnen


----------



## jussebel (18. Januar 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Update:
> 7 Teilnehmerinnen


das geht aber fix. gut das ich so schnell war


----------

